# Time Warner lineup change...



## GasmanZR1 (Feb 22, 2014)

TW is about to change their lineup in my area on Sat. March 1st. I'm new to Tivo and just got my Roamio with 2 minis installed on Monday. Will the Tivo recognize the change and adjust my season passes or will I have to do that manually??

Thx in advance.

Michael


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Whether and when you get lineup changes in your guide data doesn't depend on the actual lineup the cable co is operating with. They have to submit the changes to Tribune Media Services who provides the guide data for Tivo servers to provide to your Tivo. TMS has the guide data for Tivos on Zap2It.com, which they operate. Go there, enter your zip code, and you will be able to select from several lineups, one of which is what your Tivo should have.

During massive lineup changes a temporary placeholder lineup name is sometimes established (e.g., with "rebuild" in the name) and then eventually renamed to the original lineup name after the transition is completed in all the cable neighborhoods. During the transition, if your neighborhood is on the new lineup, you may have to rerun Guided Setup and select the temporary lineup for your zip code if you want the correct (new) guide data.

Smaller lineup changes, just adding or removing a few channels, are handled fairly seamlessly, requiring no action on your part.

My TWC region, SW Ohio, did a massive lineup change in 2009 and it was quite a mess for many Tivo owners. See this thread for gory details:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=432111


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It should happen automatically. Sometimes they're good about it and it happens fast, sometimes it takes a couple days (meaning you'll have to improvise recordings until the changes kick in.)

You might want to make them aware of the change in advance to hopefully make it happen faster, especially if the new lineup is posted online somewhere. Share the link with them:

http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

TWC changed our channel lineup this past October. I ended up having to do Guided Setup to get the new channel numbers, and then had to recreate all of my Season Passes. YMMV though.


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

TWC changed my channel last night. This morning the new channel numbers didn't match what was in the guide. Basically old guide info and numbers, but new channel numbers. I re-ran guided setup and all is good. The only downside is that it looks like I'll have to recreate my season passes.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

omfword

recreate my SP's....i have over a hundred of 'um spread over 2 boxes....



OUT--stanDing

<ventover>


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I believe season passes *should* update themselves, but it may take a while (24+ hours).

I'm not 100% on that, though.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

thx

when i got the notice from TW, i thought they'd port over so it was a surprise this am when i went to watch the weather. 

and did i mention it's minus 4 here? cut us northern folk some slack till the weather breaks.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

alyssa said:


> omfword
> 
> recreate my SP's....i have over a hundred of 'um spread over 2 boxes....
> 
> ...


Bad hair day? 

Isn't there some way you can store your SP's on your tivo account so they don't get lost?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

my sp's are stored but they're all for the old channel line up. *Every* bloody channel has changed. What was 765 is now 111, what was 795 is now 28 or some such...


----------



## iron maiden (May 12, 2012)

alyssa said:


> my sp's are stored but they're all for the old channel line up. *Every* bloody channel has changed. What was 765 is now 111, what was 795 is now 28 or some such...


Same here. I had to re-run guided setup to get the new channel lineup correct and manually edit the channel listing to remove channels I don't want/get.

4 of my season passes immediately updated to the new channels. The other 50+ have not and it has been >24 hours. In addition no suggestions are recording. I've rebooted the cable modem, TA multiple times, and the Tivo Premiere. Looks like I will have to re-create all of my season passes. NOT HAPPY!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ultimately, everything would update after a week or so when Tribune Media revised the original line-up to the new one. When you re-run Guided Setup and have to choose a new lineup with something like "rebuild" in the name, that breaks all the SP's. 

Of course, it's not practical to wait a week. You'd have to do manual recordings on the "wrong" channel numbers during that time and it would get really confusing as to what recording was what.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tatergator1 said:


> Ultimately, everything would update after a week or so when Tribune Media revised the original line-up to the new one. When you re-run Guided Setup and have to choose a new lineup with something like "rebuild" in the name, that breaks all the SP's.
> 
> Of course, it's not practical to wait a week. You'd have to do manual recordings on the "wrong" channel numbers during that time and it would get really confusing as to what recording was what.


I'm not looking forward to this lineup change. It'll hit my area in a few days. I'd probably be willing to wait a week if it means everything would fix itself. Redoing all of my SP's is going to take forever.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Is this a nationwide thing? I don't recall seeing anything about a lineup change here. I'm on Oceanic Time Warner.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> Is this a nationwide thing? I don't recall seeing anything about a lineup change here. I'm on Oceanic Time Warner.


Eventually it will be nationwide, but they are moving region by region. The first region was Albany, NY, and they've done a handful since then. The Milwaukee region has a placeholder page for the lineup change that simply says "your new lineup is coming" with no further information.

The two goals of the new lineup are to transition everyone to a theme-based lineup that is more or less uniform across the country. The second goal will be to move to unifying the SD and HD channel numbers; when you tune to a channel number, if you are on a SD-only device, you'll get the SD channel, and if you are on an HD capable device, you'll get HD automatically.


----------



## iron maiden (May 12, 2012)

Another annoying thing about this new "improved" lineup is duplication of channels all over the place. For instance TNT is channel 43 in the "Channels 1-99" section. It is also channel 103 in "Entertainment". There are 30+ duplicates like this. And I had to go in and remove every duplicate.

Makes you wonder what genius decided this stuff...


----------



## iron maiden (May 12, 2012)

tatergator1 said:


> Ultimately, everything would update after a week or so when Tribune Media revised the original line-up to the new one. When you re-run Guided Setup and have to choose a new lineup with something like "rebuild" in the name, that breaks all the SP's.
> 
> Of course, it's not practical to wait a week. You'd have to do manual recordings on the "wrong" channel numbers during that time and it would get really confusing as to what recording was what.


If this is true why did 4 SPs immediately move to the new channel numbers? And why are no suggestions being recorded?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

iron maiden said:


> Another annoying thing about this new "improved" lineup is duplication of channels all over the place. For instance TNT is channel 43 in the "Channels 1-99" section. It is also channel 103 in "Entertainment". There are 30+ duplicates like this. And I had to go in and remove every duplicate.
> 
> Makes you wonder what genius decided this stuff...


The reason 1-99 aren't changing (and are still duplicative) is because TWC still sends through analog channels on these first 100 channels. Everything above 100 is all digital and will be non-duplicative, will be grouped by category, and will be consistent across all TWC markets. So no matter what TWC market you are in, channel 103 will be TNT.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

iron maiden said:


> Another annoying thing about this new "improved" lineup is duplication of channels all over the place. For instance TNT is channel 43 in the "Channels 1-99" section. It is also channel 103 in "Entertainment". There are 30+ duplicates like this. And I had to go in and remove every duplicate.
> 
> Makes you wonder what genius decided this stuff...





tarheelblue32 said:


> The reason 1-99 aren't changing (and are still duplicative) is because TWC still sends through analog channels on these first 100 channels. Everything above 100 is all digital and will be non-duplicative, will be grouped by category, and will be consistent across all TWC markets. So no matter what TWC market you are in, channel 103 will be TNT.


What Tarheelblue32 said. In addition, there have always been duplicates between the analog channels between 1-99 and the digital channels (approx. 100 on up). This doesn't change that.

And actually, in some Time Warner Cable markets, there were often many, many more duplicates:
- analog channel under 100
- digital SD channel above 100
- digital SD channel for the "Family" package subscribers somewhere in the 900's
- digital HD channel above 1000

This does go a good way to clean up the channel lineup.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Eventually it will be nationwide, but they are moving region by region. The first region was Albany, NY, and they've done a handful since then. The Milwaukee region has a placeholder page for the lineup change that simply says "your new lineup is coming" with no further information.
> 
> The two goals of the new lineup are to transition everyone to a theme-based lineup that is more or less uniform across the country. The second goal will be to move to unifying the SD and HD channel numbers; when you tune to a channel number, if you are on a SD-only device, you'll get the SD channel, and if you are on an HD capable device, you'll get HD automatically.


Sounds like fun. They're going to "Xfinityize", before they _actually_ Xfinityize, which will require yet *another* channel lineup change to come into line with Xfinity channel numbers.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I was part of the Albany change and I had no idea we were first. My Roamio basic took it look a champ. It switched everything around and figured out my season passes without missing anything,


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

abovethesink said:


> I was part of the Albany change and I had no idea we were first. My Roamio basic took it look a champ. It switched everything around and figured out my season passes without missing anything,


Hmm, I guess if mine doesn't recognize the change right away, I might just wait a few days and hope that my Roamio figures it out eventually without running guided setup and having to fix all of my SPs manually.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

abovethesink said:


> I was part of the Albany change and I had no idea we were first. My Roamio basic took it look a champ. It switched everything around and figured out my season passes without missing anything,


My mistake. Albany was second, I believe. Syracuse was first; they were the "beta test" region.

http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2013/06/we’re-beta-testing-a-new-digital-channel-lineup-in-syracuse/


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Got notice today. The big lineup change hitting Charlotte, NC on March 18. Oh well. At least my tuning adapters got the 1901 software updates last night. I hope this is going to be painless, but I know, deep down, it won't be. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wtherrell said:


> Got notice today. The big lineup change hitting Charlotte, NC on March 18. Oh well. At least my tuning adapters got the 1901 software updates last night. I hope this is going to be painless, but I know, deep down, it won't be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I noticed I got the same firmware update on my tuning adapter last night in Raleigh. Hopefully it will result in fewer tuning failures. I think our day for the lineup change is March 11. I'm hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Eventually it will be nationwide, but they are moving region by region. The first region was Albany, NY, and they've done a handful since then. The Milwaukee region has a placeholder page for the lineup change that simply says "your new lineup is coming" with no further information.
> 
> The two goals of the new lineup are to transition everyone to a theme-based lineup that is more or less uniform across the country. The second goal will be to move to unifying the SD and HD channel numbers; when you tune to a channel number, if you are on a SD-only device, you'll get the SD channel, and if you are on an HD capable device, you'll get HD automatically.


So does this mean there will be only one channel number for (as an example) the USA channel? And you will get the SD or HD version selected automatically? How does the cable system know whether your Tivo handles HD? Perhaps it knows because all digital Tivos (Series 3 and above), or all CableCARD devices, handle HD?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dlfl said:


> So does this mean there will be only one channel number for (as an example) the USA channel? And you will get the SD or HD version selected automatically?


Yup, that's it exactly.


dlfl said:


> How does the cable system know whether your Tivo handles HD? Perhaps it knows because all digital Tivos (Series 3 and above), or all CableCARD devices, handle HD?


I'm not aware of all the details, as I haven't seen it first hand.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

dlfl said:


> So does this mean there will be only one channel number for (as an example) the USA channel? And you will get the SD or HD version selected automatically? How does the cable system know whether your Tivo handles HD? Perhaps it knows because all digital Tivos (Series 3 and above), or all CableCARD devices, handle HD?


My understanding is that they achieve this by modifying the Channel Map for the CableCard/TA such that whether you enter 101 or 1101, both virtual channel numbers will now point to the same frequency of the HD channel.

Since you're using a CableCard, you obviously have a modern Tivo that can handle HD.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tatergator1 said:


> My understanding is that they achieve this by modifying the Channel Map for the CableCard/TA such that whether you enter 101 or 1101, both virtual channel numbers will now point to the same frequency of the HD channel.
> 
> Since you're using a CableCard, you obviously have a modern Tivo that can handle HD.


That's the way it currently works now. If you try tuning to the SD channel, the Tuning Adapter will pull in the HD channel instead. But I think after the lineup change they will only be sending through the HD channel and Time Warner's cable boxes will down convert the HD signal to an SD signal if you have it hooked up to an old TV that can only display SD. This will obviously help save on bandwidth by not having to send through both the SD and HD signals for the same channel at the same time. Now if only TWC would stop sending through analog signals they could really save on bandwidth and the Tuning Adapters would become a lot more optional than they are now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's the way it currently works now. If you try tuning to the SD channel, the Tuning Adapter will pull in the HD channel instead. But I think after the lineup change they will only be sending through the HD channel and Time Warner's cable boxes will down convert the HD signal to an SD signal if you have it hooked up to an old TV that can only display SD. This will obviously help save on bandwidth by not having to send through both the SD and HD signals for the same channel at the same time. Now if only TWC would stop sending through analog signals they could really save on bandwidth and the Tuning Adapters would become a lot more optional than they are now.


 What about aspect ratio issues, going from 16x9 to 4x3? Are they going to crop it as well?


----------



## iron maiden (May 12, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Hmm, I guess if mine doesn't recognize the change right away, I might just wait a few days and hope that my Roamio figures it out eventually without running guided setup and having to fix all of my SPs manually.


I hope it goes well for you. I can tell you that with a Premiere I absolutely had to run guided setup and fix all my SPs manually.

I purposely left a couple of SPs alone to see if they would record. Nope. And it's been >48hours.

In order to get suggestions recording again I had to turn them off and then back on again.

I have not had any issues with HD vs SD or aspect ratio however.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> What about aspect ratio issues, going from 16x9 to 4x3? Are they going to crop it as well?


I don't know for sure, but I doubt they will crop it by default. I assume they will probably just letterbox it on 4x3 TVs and possibly give you a zoom option if you don't like seeing the black bars.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> But I think after the lineup change they will only be sending through the HD channel and Time Warner's cable boxes will down convert the HD signal to an SD signal if you have it hooked up to an old TV that can only display SD.


That is not my understanding, no. There will still be separate SD and HD feeds, as far as I know.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

LoadStar said:


> That is not my understanding, no. There will still be separate SD and HD feeds, as far as I know.


If that is really what they are doing, then it really makes no sense to me. Why send through 2 signals for the same channel when you could just send through one and save the bandwidth. But then again, this is Time Warner Cable, and the stuff they do often makes no sense.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If that is really what they are doing, then it really makes no sense to me. Why send through 2 signals for the same channel when you could just send through one and save the bandwidth. But then again, this is Time Warner Cable, and the stuff they do often makes no sense.


Well, the SD versions are also 4:3 aspect ratio. While they could just send down the HD version down to the cable box and let the boxes down-convert, I would imagine that they would have to have the boxes either center-cut or letterbox everything, since I don't think the boxes would be able to read AFD. (That, of course, assumes that all the HD versions send AFD data, which may not be the case.)


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

They have to send two versions down, as there are still millions of boxes out there that don't support HD.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bigg said:


> They have to send two versions down, as there are still millions of boxes out there that don't support HD.


It seems unlikely to me that there would be millions of SD only cable boxes still running on Time Warner's network. I don't think they have deployed any non-HD boxes in over 5 years.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It seems unlikely to me that there would be millions of SD only cable boxes still running on Time Warner's network. I don't think they have deployed any non-HD boxes in over 5 years.


I still have two of them.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wtherrell said:


> I still have two of them.


And they really have no HDMI output on them? How long have you had them?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> And they really have no HDMI output on them? How long have you had them?


They don't have to have hdmi. Some older ones only had component, DVI and even VGA.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> They don't have to have hdmi. Some older ones only had component, DVI and even VGA.


And s- video. I could trade them in for free but the s-2 Tivos have just component, s-video, and RF out so no need to.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

wtherrell said:


> And s- video. I could trade them in for free but the s-2 Tivos have just component, s-video, and RF out so no need to.


S-Video doesn't transmit HD resolutions, only SD 480i


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> S-Video doesn't transmit HD resolutions, only SD 480i


Exactly.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Most of the older SD boxes are composite and S-video only. No component, VGA, DVI, or anything else, as they don't get HD channels. You'd be surprised how many of them are out there. Whole-home DVRs have probably sped up their retirement, but there are likely still many of them on secondary TVs, and in old people's places.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Most of the older SD boxes are composite and S-video only. No component, VGA, DVI, or anything else, as they don't get HD channels. You'd be surprised how many of them are out there. Whole-home DVRs have probably sped up their retirement, but there are likely still many of them on secondary TVs, and in old people's places.


I qualify.


----------



## josborne (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm in Raleigh, NC and My guide is definitely still on the old lineup. I have forced several connections this morning with no change. With as much advance notice as this change was announced Tivo really should be able to handle this kind of stuff in much more timely manor. The tuning adapter and cable card are aware of the new changes.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

TiVo almost certainly has the new lineup for you to use - you'd need to repeat guided setup and choose the proper lineup.

In many switchovers, though not this one AFAICT, the channels get changed neighborhood by neighborhood (head end) within a single franchise. So some folks are on the old lineup and some folks are on the new lineup at the same time.


----------



## josborne (Jun 18, 2003)

Will I lose all of my season passes?



CrispyCritter said:


> TiVo almost certainly has the new lineup for you to use - you'd need to repeat guided setup and choose the proper lineup.
> 
> In many switchovers, though not this one AFAICT, the channels get changed neighborhood by neighborhood (head end) within a single franchise. So some folks are on the old lineup and some folks are on the new lineup at the same time.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

josborne said:


> Will I lose all of my season passes?


no


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

josborne said:


> Will I lose all of my season passes?


You may lose some. I think in my switchover, I had to change 10 out of 30 manually.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

How come whenever you reset guided setup, and pick a new lineup, all of the on-demand channels are checked as channels you receive?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

SugarBowl said:


> How come whenever you reset guided setup, and pick a new lineup, all of the on-demand channels are checked as channels you receive?


I was wondering that today as I was having to go back through and block all of the on-demand channels.

Another strange thing I noticed is that when I tune to the new digital channel for Turner Classic Movies (channel 631) I get the error message that the channel is not authorized, but the channel still comes through on the old analog channel number. I assume Time Warner just screwed up something. Is anyone else experiencing this error on TWC?


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

The conversion of channels happened 24 hours ago in Raleigh. I ran the Guided setup again and I am getting the new channels and the guide is matching. I deleted all my old season passes and recreated from the guide However, the Season passes are not picking up the shows. They show in Gray in the Season pass manager. 

Any ideas? I have tried deleting and re-creating several times. Also noticed that in many cases the pass is showing all channels with the show and not just the digital channel selected.

Thanks!


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I no longer see an HD designation on any shows. And the channels below 100 appear to be in HD for channels that I know have an HD channel. 


Did twc remove the designation of HD or digital station? Most of my season passes did not resolve to the new lineup, I think because the channel identifier no longer exists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I was wondering that today as I was having to go back through and block all of the on-demand channels.
> 
> Another strange thing I noticed is that when I tune to the new digital channel for Turner Classic Movies (channel 631) I get the error message that the channel is not authorized, but the channel still comes through on the old analog channel number. I assume Time Warner just screwed up something. Is anyone else experiencing this error on TWC?


631 is The Movie Channel. It seems that the tivo guide is wrong. My tivo also lists it as TCM, but I subscribe to the movie channel and that is what is displaying on 631.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

SugarBowl said:


> I no longer see an HD designation on any shows. And the channels below 100 appear to be in HD for channels that I know have an HD channel.
> 
> Did twc remove the designation of HD or digital station? Most of my season passes did not resolve to the new lineup, I think because the channel identifier no longer exists.


Yes, locally at least, for some of the channels TW removed the HD designation, since their new setup will automatically use the HD frequency if it exists (and you are viewing through a cablecard device). This will cause problems for SPs, as you say.


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

I believe channels 100 and below are analog. You should use the channels above 100 for your season passes. For instance in Columbia, the local NBC station is 3 (analog I think) and 1203 (digital).

The HD designations were a little wonky in my guide after TWC switched our lineup last week. Shows were in HD, but the guide didn't indicate HD. The guide returned to displaying HD designations correctly within a few days.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mpaquette said:


> I believe channels 100 and below are analog. You should use the channels above 100 for your season passes. For instance in Columbia, the local NBC station is 3 (analog I think) and 1203 (digital).


Not true, at least based on my experience. Here in Milwaukee, we haven't had the channel lineup change yet, but they have been starting to "unify" the channel numbers.

Here, if you tune to one of the channels below 100 on a CableCARD device (like a TiVo, or a cable co set-top box), the CableCARD will apply a channel map that automatically replaces the analog version with the HD version.

Case in point, tuning to channel 2 here results in the HD version of WTMJ, the same thing you'd get if you tuned to channel 1004.

The change isn't complete here yet. Oddly, only about 50% of the channels have had this "unification" channel map applied. 2 is HD, 3 is SD, 5 is SD, 6 is HD, and so on. I imagine that once the full change happens here, all the traditionally "analog" channels will be automatically replaced with their HD counterparts in the channel map. YMMV, of course.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

LoadStar said:


> Not true, at least based on my experience. Here in Milwaukee, we haven't had the channel lineup change yet, but they have been starting to "unify" the channel numbers.
> 
> Here, if you tune to one of the channels below 100 on a CableCARD device (like a TiVo, or a cable co set-top box), the CableCARD will apply a channel map that automatically replaces the analog version with the HD version.
> 
> ...


This is true if you are using a Time Warner box or a Time Warner tuning adapter on your TiVo. They know to pull in the HD channel when you tune to a sub-100 channel. But if you just plug the coax straight into your TV, most channels below 100 will still be analog channels in most Time Warner markets.

So yes, you can set recordings on the sub-100 channels and still get an HD recording; however, if you ever have a tuning adapter failure where the tuning adapter fails to pull in the HD channel, you may wind up with a SD recording on those channels.

On the above-100 channels, the HD version of the channel seems to be the default (if a non-SDV channel is available in HD) and the Time Warner equipment will revert back to SD if you are still using an SDTV. Since not all channels are SDV, a tuning adapter failure might not always cause problems with an HD recording on the above-100 channels.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

SugarBowl said:


> 631 is The Movie Channel. It seems that the tivo guide is wrong. My tivo also lists it as TCM, but I subscribe to the movie channel and that is what is displaying on 631.


Hmm that's interesting. So somewhere along the way it looks like a Time Warner employee got confused between TCM and TMC. The new channel guide that Time Warner mailed me says that TMC should be channel 571.

Update: I just checked again today and now TCM is on 631 where it should be. Time Warner must have found their mistake and corrected it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mpaquette said:


> I believe channels 100 and below are analog. You should use the channels above 100 for your season passes. For instance in Columbia, the local NBC station is 3 (analog I think) and 1203 (digital).
> 
> The HD designations were a little wonky in my guide after TWC switched our lineup last week. Shows were in HD, but the guide didn't indicate HD. The guide returned to displaying HD designations correctly within a few days.


They could be analog, but not necessarily. Comcast is 100% digital, and all a sub-100 number means is that they were analog _at one point in time_. They moved channels over to digital over a period of time, and then eventually nuked the remaining 40 or 50 analog channels in favor of digital. Also, they were running digital simulcasts before analog disappeared, so digital boxes wouldn't even be tuning analog anyways...

There are very few cable systems left that tune analog channels through a box, and many are all digital in the first place.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> They could be analog, but not necessarily. Comcast is 100% digital, and all a sub-100 number means is that they were analog at one point in time....


Uhhhh yeah, but this is a thread about Time Warner.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Funny thing. The notice I received in the mail said the new lineup would be "more intuitive".

Yet the 4 major networks. ABC(3), NBC(6), CBS(10), FOX(26) are still mapped to 10, 7, 12, and 9


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

andyw715 said:


> Funny thing. The notice I received in the mail said the new lineup would be "more intuitive".
> 
> Yet the 4 major networks. ABC(3), NBC(6), CBS(10), FOX(26) are still mapped to 10, 7, 12, and 9


Because they did not move the pre-100 channels at all. When TWC does finally phase out analog signals in all markets, I wonder if they will leave the pre-100 channels the same or if they will move them around.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Uhhhh yeah, but this is a thread about Time Warner.


My point was that just because they are below 100 doesn't mean that they are analog, since they could be digital-only or that just because they are available to grandma's analog TV doesn't mean that a TiVo or cable box would get them in analog, since they could be digitally simulcast.


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm in Raleigh as well. I must not pay attention because i had no idea of this change. I had a lot of channels deleted from the list since I only watch HD and I came from directv where you could hide SD duplicates. So anyway, most of those were not in my list when the change happened. 

Now all my season passes are grey and still on the old channels. I have done multiple connections to the TiVo service to no avail. I have also gone back through guided setup to no avail. Am I really going to have to manually redo all of my season passes? I'm hoping it will figure it out, but I'm lacking confidence. What do you all think?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tallgntlmn said:


> Am I really going to have to manually redo all of my season passes?


I had to, unfortunately. I think out of about 50 season passes, I only had 2 of them (both which record on the same channel, PBS) switch over automatically. I had to manually redo all the others.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> Funny thing. The notice I received in the mail said the new lineup would be "more intuitive".
> 
> Yet the 4 major networks. ABC(3), NBC(6), CBS(10), FOX(26) are still mapped to 10, 7, 12, and 9


Is your CBS OTA down there WNCT out of Greenville, NC, or some South Carolina station?


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

tallgntlmn,

I had the grayed out season passes after the change. After lots of reading and several attempts I finally got passes to work. Below are steps I had to take:

1) Delete all my season passes. I printed them out first from tivo website,
2) I re-ran the guided setup using a different zipcode to clear out old data.
3) Re-ran guided set up with correct zip. All new channels correct in guide.
4) Recreated passes. Using Ipad app and printed list took about 20 minutes for 40 passes.

I hope this helps. The above worked after trying several other ideas. This was a royal pain and I never got notice from tivo of the change like we do with non bulk changes.


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

I sort of gave up and redid almost all my passes. Of course I can't do the ones that aren't on right now. I just hope that I remember to do that before they come back on. 

I did get a channel change message on the TiVo but I think since I removed a lot of the channels it didn't figure it out right. Like I didn't see a change for 1117 to 1203 or 1306 to 103. Oh well, I have most redone. I didn't do a couple just to see if it will figure it out.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tallgntlmn said:


> I sort of gave up and redid almost all my passes. Of course I can't do the ones that aren't on right now. I just hope that I remember to do that before they come back on.....


You could always setup a Wishlist for those shows just in case they come back without your knowledge.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

rileyrd said:


> tallgntlmn,
> 
> I had the grayed out season passes after the change. After lots of reading and several attempts I finally got passes to work. Below are steps I had to take:
> 
> ...


Another way to speed the recreation of SPs, is to go to the old non-working SP, select it, select explore this show, and get another SP from there, on the proper new channel (it will give you the channel choices).


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Is anyone else seeing that 48 and 66 are both showing vh1? 


Raleigh Durham area


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

SugarBowl said:


> Is anyone else seeing that 48 and 66 are both showing vh1?
> 
> Raleigh Durham area


48 is VH1, 66 is VH1 Classic.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> Funny thing. The notice I received in the mail said the new lineup would be "more intuitive".
> 
> Yet the 4 major networks. ABC(3), NBC(6), CBS(10), FOX(26) are still mapped to 10, 7, 12, and 9


The change hasn't happened here yet. March 25. I'm dreading it.

Edit: changed date from 3/26 to 3/25.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

unitron said:


> Is your CBS OTA down there WNCT out of Greenville, NC, or some South Carolina station?


CBS is WILM but based out of the Raleigh CBS station.


----------



## danryan28 (Jan 4, 2006)

If the NEW channel name and the OLD channel name are EXACTLY the same, the SP will be safe. All of the channels with HD in the name will have to be recreated. As well as any channels that the name changed.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Got Time - Warner's email today. The change happens tomorrow morning. 
Dread.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, it's here this morning. Scheduled programs are not recording at all. Absolutely nothing from Tivo side about a lineup change. Running a guided setup - yep, Looks like it sees the new lineup. Now manually changing all my season passes. Looks like this will take all day.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe this has been reported before, but I've noticed something interesting. I always watch HD channels, and have my SP's set up on HD channels. I was talking to my son this weekend who lives in a different part of the country and has gone through the TWC change. He was told by the TWC people that if he had his SP's set for the old analog numbers (<100) they would transfer fine. I tuned to channel 10, which is ABC here, and was quite surprised to see an HD picture. Was not expecting that.

I've decided to run an experiment. I am going to leave the HD alone. On the Premier 4, I have changed over every SP I can to the <100 number. I want to see what will happen next week when we change over.

I'll report back if I can remember.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

WO312 said:


> Maybe this has been reported before, but I've noticed something interesting. I always watch HD channels, and have my SP's set up on HD channels. I was talking to my son this weekend who lives in a different part of the country and has gone through the TWC change. He was told by the TWC people that if he had his SP's set for the old analog numbers (<100) they would transfer fine. I tuned to channel 10, which is ABC here, and was quite surprised to see an HD picture. Was not expecting that.
> 
> I've decided to run an experiment. I am going to leave the HD alone. On the Premier 4, I have changed over every SP I can to the <100 number. I want to see what will happen next week when we change over.
> 
> I'll report back if I can remember.


I would expect the <100 SP set-up to work. Tivo Season Passes are configured to follow the channel call letters. The problem for most people with this TWC re-organization, is that TWC is no longer differentiating between SD and HD on a digital receiver (their DVR, or CableCard). Therefore, what might have been Channel 301 ESPN (in SD) and Channel 1301 ESPNHD (in HD), now becomes simply Channel 301 ESPN (in HD). All those with SP's on the old 1301 for HD get screwed because TWC dropped the "HD" from the ESPNHD designation, thereby breaking the SP's.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

WO312 said:


> Maybe this has been reported before, but I've noticed something interesting. I always watch HD channels, and have my SP's set up on HD channels. I was talking to my son this weekend who lives in a different part of the country and has gone through the TWC change. He was told by the TWC people that if he had his SP's set for the old analog numbers (<100) they would transfer fine. I tuned to channel 10, which is ABC here, and was quite surprised to see an HD picture. Was not expecting that.
> 
> I've decided to run an experiment. I am going to leave the HD alone. On the Premier 4, I have changed over every SP I can to the <100 number. I want to see what will happen next week when we change over.
> 
> I'll report back if I can remember.


The under-100 channels aren't changing at all, so if you have SPs set to those channels they will be completely unaffected by the change.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The under-100 channels aren't changing at all, so if you have SPs set to those channels they will be completely unaffected by the change.


Well, that's good, because they are recording in HD and putting the recordings in the proper folder. So I'm happy.

I guess they must be doing the "give you the best picture possible" even before the change next week.

Saves me from scrambling next week.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

WO312 said:


> I guess they must be doing the "give you the best picture possible" even before the change next week.


Time Warner has actually been doing that for a while now.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Time Warner has actually been doing that for a while now.


I just find it ironic that they are doing it because I also have an S2DT that records a couple of shows. Analog only and the picture looks horrible on my DLP so I have been avoiding the analog channels on my HD and Premiere 4 like the plague. Oh well, I learn something new every day.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

WO312 said:


> CBS is WILM but based out of the Raleigh CBS station.


So it's really WRAL?

Didn't a CBS affiliate start up on UHF channel 26 down there a couple of decades ago?


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

unitron said:


> So it's really WRAL?
> 
> Didn't a CBS affiliate start up on UHF channel 26 down there a couple of decades ago?


I have no idea. I've only been here for 11 years. But yes it's WRAL now.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Speaking of Time Warner lineup changes, TWC added the EPIX premium movie channels to the lineup today, and all TWC customers get it free for 3 months. 

Epix East: Channel 595
Epix West: Channel 596
Epix2: Channel 597
Epix3: Channel 598
Epix Drive-in: Channel 599

But I am not yet receiving any guide data for those channels. Anyone else experiencing this problem or is it just me?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Speaking of Time Warner lineup changes, TWC added the EPIX premium movie channels to the lineup today, and all TWC customers get it free for 3 months.
> 
> Epix East: Channel 595
> Epix West: Channel 596
> ...


I'm not getting those channels, but the TiVo guide is consistent with what you are seeing.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm not in your region, but I also don't have guide data for the Epix channels. I've submitted a lineup issue report to TiVo.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Speaking of Time Warner lineup changes, TWC added the EPIX premium movie channels to the lineup today, and all TWC customers get it free for 3 months.
> 
> Epix East: Channel 595
> Epix West: Channel 596
> ...


Getting all these but in the range 591 -- 595 and the guide data just says "To be announced". Our system (TWC SW Ohio) hasn't had the big lineup change yet.


----------



## Rtippenhauer (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing same thing, have the channels, and generally can tune to them, although sometimes it says its not available, but no guide data.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am now getting the guide data for the Epix channels.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

We got the new lineup overnight. It went much better than expected.

Of course I had to run Guided Setup. The Premiere had no problems, but I had converted all my SP's last week to <100 numbers.

What surprised me was the HD. I had left it alone, but all those SP's converted also, with two "glitches". First, I have an antenna connected that I never use, but I told Guided Setup I had one. All my network channel SP's got converted to the antenna. No big deal, maybe I'll let that run for a while. SyFyHD and USAHD didn't convert over. But everything else converted over, even shows that are not currently in the guide. If it had a channel <100 it put the SP there, otherwise it put it in the correct spot, either 100-1000 or 1000+. I am really quite surprised.

Not sure why it would work here after reading all the horror stories other people have had. Could "they" have learned something and changed something??


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Checking recording History each morning I find notices that some of my old, deleted season passes on the old channel numbers are still showing up as "Not available, no longer in guide." They do not show up in the prior To Do List, however. 
No real problem but interesting to see how long this will persist.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

So what is the most efficient way to update SPs?

The lineup change also gave the channels new names, so it doesn't appear any existing SPs are updated. 

For today and tomorrow's scheduled recordings I went into the ToDo list (Tivo HD) and picked the correct channel to record, create new SP, delete old SP. 

Is online administration of SPs a better way?

Thx


----------

